# Everything gone



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

My problem is that when i turn on this old ibm computer it will scan the hard drive then it will read the A:/ but then it stops. i cant type anything. there is only a little flashy light.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Have you tried booting to the A: drive?


----------



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

what??? oh yah i am not a real hardcore techno so make it simple


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Obtain a boot disk, either from a friend or from the internet, insert it in your A: drive and turn your computer on. If it will boot from the floppy, then you can look into possible problems with your hard drive. If you can't even boot from a floppy, you may have an even more basic problem.


----------



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

it wont boot from A:/


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

If you reboot and immediatly start tapping the f8 key , does it take you to the safe mode option screen ?


----------



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

It now says 42 301


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

301 is a stuck key keyboard error. Try tapping the F8 key after the system passes the POST. (Power on self test.)

What kind of an IBM computer is it?


----------



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

it is a ps/1 i think, i dont know if that is a model. but now it starts to beep at me so it is off doing sumtin.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm just guessing here but it sounds like the hard drive may have died. Was the computer working ok before? The model number of several old IBMs was located on the front near the bottom of the unit. Is there any pattern to the beeps?


----------



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

It stopped workin one day so we got a new one. it beeps when ever i press a button. it says 1.44 on the button to egect the disk but it says ps/1 on a big blue labe.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Well PS1 isn't a model number its a series of computers. There should be a model number on it somewhere. If the system is old then it may not be worth fixing. You can go to the IBM site and try to find out more information about your system. I would try going into the bios and see if the hard drive is detected there. I'm afraid that I am only familiar with the PS2 family of computers which are around ten years old (yours may be older than this) so I won't be able to help you much.


----------



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

I was gonna show you a pic of my comp becuase i cant find a number and i dont want to go looking for one. but i couldn't cuase it is 4 [email protected]#$in kb's to big!!!


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

You could resize the pic......


----------



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

how?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Although a picture is nice there are a lot of IBMs that look the same on the outside. Try and find the model number on the system somewhere. IBM is pretty good at putting the model number where it can be found.


----------



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

woopee! a found a couple numbers! 
pin 53f5798
sin 23- 0217203
mfe december 1990
fcc id: ANO53F5798


----------



## s_french (Aug 15, 2003)

it would help if some1 explained the numbers to me...


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Well I tryed searching on the IBM site for those numbers and they didn'y bring up anything. The second number looks like a serial number but it could just be the serial number of the board. The system may be just too old to be on the IBM support site.

You might have better luck finding out about your system using the message board at this site.

http://www.ibmps1.com/


----------

